# Frauen-MTB-Fahrtechnik Wochenende Mosel-Eifel



## Eifelbike (16. Dezember 2010)

Berziegen on Tour - Fahrtechnik fÃ¼r MÃ¤dels 2011
 in der *EIFEL*





In groÃartiger *EIFEL* Kulisse die *MTB Fahrtechnik* verbessernâ¦â¦ danach das tolle Wellnessangebot eines schicken Hotels nutzen kÃ¶nnenâ¦.. Utopie? Nein! Dieser Traum wird RealitÃ¤t beim Fahrtechnik und Tour â Wochenende in der *Mosel Eifel*.

Sicherheit und FahrspaÃ stehen bei diesem Wochenende im Vordergrund. Du bekommst das richtige GefÃ¼hl fÃ¼r Dein Mountainbike. Du erhÃ¤ltst Tipps und praktische Anleitungen, wie Du kritische Situationen vermeiden kannst, wie Du Dein Bike zu jeder Zeit unter Kontrolle hast und so auch im mittelschweren Trail auf Sicherheitsreserven zurÃ¼ckgreifen kannst. Mindestteilnehmer 4 und maxi. 8

Die *EIFEL* bzw. *VULKANEIFEL* ist das ideale MTB Terrain dafÃ¼r.
NEU! *Termine Frauen Fahrtechniktraining 2011*





Infos und Buchung unter
*www.eifelbike.de*


----------



## karmakiller (16. Dezember 2010)

klingt interessant - gibt es das Angebot auch ohne Hotelübernachtung ? Also nur beim Ladies-WE nur die beiden Kurse ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelbike (17. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

am 3 Juni gibt´s noch einen Kurs ohne Übernachtung mit einer Tour am nächsten Tag. Den macht allerdings ein männlicher DIMB Guide. Schau mal bitte bei den Kursen nach.


----------



## Eifelbike (17. Dezember 2010)

Sorry, ich meinte *24.06*


----------



## karmakiller (17. Dezember 2010)

ok - danke - hatte ich übersehen...


----------

